# Re: banning of JD



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Whoa!*

What did I miss?

Did JD really get booted, and if so - why? If ya'll got a link to the thread that may have triggered it, please let me know. JD, while acerbic at times, was a character that if booted, will be missed by me anyhow.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Here you go:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=109447


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: banning of JD*

If JD signed on under a different name could he still post here? Or did Francois ban the entire IP address so he would need a new computer, or start posting from another location? If so, that is an awesome display of power. Francois is kinda like Yoda.


----------



## Sp*rky (Jul 13, 2005)

While JD seems way out of line on that thread about Ogre's daughter, so was the person who posted the Darwin award comment. Why didn't they get the boot? Not trying to be picky here, but if we're trying to do things in a fair manner, it just seemed odd. Then again I don't know JDs history.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Sp*rky said:


> Then again I don't know JDs history.


Just look up his posts. He seems like a very, very bitter person (and I'm positive a number of people will disagree that he indeed is bitter, but my impression of him is is that he is bitter).


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

Sp*rky said:


> While JD seems way out of line on that thread about Ogre's daughter, so was the person who posted the Darwin award comment. Why didn't they get the boot? Not trying to be picky here, but if we're trying to do things in a fair manner, it just seemed odd. Then again I don't know JDs history.


You don't flame and pick fights on a memorial post. JD showed me a great deal about his character and moral code, I think Francois did the right thing.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*I missed it*

and I may be banned, I get the busy server more and more. And long load times, despite DSL. I dunno. 

Jim

the following fine red X is the "busy server" jpg, it won't load.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

catch22 said:


> e. Didn't seem like he'd post the in your face kinda comments until the legions of PC folks on here went after him for sharing an opinion or making a blunt comment first ...


Go back and read (all) his posts, and then tell me you feel the same way.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

glenzx said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> Did JD really get booted, and if so - why? If ya'll got a link to the thread that may have triggered it, please let me know. JD, while acerbic at times, was a character that if booted, will be missed y me anyhow.


That's lame, I hadn't heard that either. I never met him in person but he seemed like a knowledgeable and honest enough guy to me. Didn't seem like he'd post the in your face kinda comments until the legions of PC folks on here went after him for sharing an opinion or making a blunt comment first (which was pretty much always, not sure if they track his daily posts or what?). Bul-C leaves, JD banned, Pete's probably next in line at this rate, could get pretty boring around here pretty quick!


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree. The negative aspects of him far outweighed anything positive he brought to this forum. Just my 2 cents of course.


----------



## rapwithtom (Feb 26, 2004)

glenzx said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> Did JD really get booted, and if so - why? If ya'll got a link to the thread that may have triggered it, please let me know. JD, while acerbic at times, was a character that if booted, will be missed y me anyhow.


JD was a prodigious poster; most of his posts were offensive, inflammatory, and/or hurtful. I don't remember him posting anything kind, or otherwise contributing positively to the community. I for one will not miss him.


----------



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

LowCel said:


> That pretty much sums him up. I still remember one thread where a member was talking about how great some trail was and he even gave props to the people that made the trail. Unfortunately he didn't word his thank you correctly so JD jumped all over the guy.


I was that guy. I dared to use the word "kudos" instead of "thank you." What seemed to escape JD was that I was using the word kudos to not only thank the trail builders, but to praise them.

I'm not sorry to see him go, he added nothing to these forums.


----------



## Satan (Oct 15, 2004)

[QUOTE=ShwaaIf JD signed on under a different name could he still post here? Or did Francois ban the entire IP address so he would need a new computer, or start posting from another location? If so, that is an awesome display of power. Francois is kinda like Yoda.[/QUOTE

He'S more like JARJAR thAn YoDA.COnfused MosToFTen.ImpoSSIBLe to bAN ANYone UNless JARJAR shutS doWN aLl nEW USERs.

ThROWAwAY eMAil aND proXY SERVers MEAn anYOne CAN REALLY meSS wiD JARJAR iF THey WanTED tOO.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I've never once been offended by anything on any BBS. Stupid, ignorant jerks have the right to be stupid, ignorant jerks. By banning JD, you give his BS credibility. You make him a victim, if only in his own mind. If you really want those kind to go away, just ignore them. Don't know why anyone would get angry with the dude. After all, he's kinda pathetic.
Just my $.02. I've been known to be full of crap before.


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree. I stopped posting a lot here because I got tired of his BS.

Although some of the flame wars we were involved in were kinda funny. Still have a few of his threatening emails saved away. Just in case he comes up to Michigan....


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

rapwithtom said:


> JD was a prodigious poster; most of his posts were offensive, inflammatory, and/or hurtful. I don't remember him posting anything kind, or otherwise contributing positively to the community. I for one will not miss him.


That pretty much sums him up. I still remember one thread where a member was talking about how great some trail was and he even gave props to the people that made the trail. Unfortunately he didn't word his thank you correctly so JD jumped all over the guy.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

kudos is a candy bar


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

catch22 said:


> he seemed like a knowledgeable and honest enough guy to me. Didn't seem like he'd post the in your face kinda comments until the legions of PC folks on here went after him for sharing an opinion or making a blunt comment first


Are we talking about the same J.D.?!?!


----------



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

jl said:


> kudos is a candy bar


I know, I know


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

Does this make three forums I'm aware of that he's been "put out"?


----------



## gobike (Jan 30, 2004)

*JD was a poor man's Pete*



rapwithtom said:


> JD was a prodigious poster; most of his posts were offensive, inflammatory, and/or hurtful. I don't remember him posting anything kind, or otherwise contributing positively to the community. I for one will not miss him.


The difference is, I enjoy Pete and his posts, and despite what some may think, he's pretty witty in defense of his arguments. JD was jjust a boring offensive idiot and will not be missed. Cheers to MTBR for making a good decision...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Some of the responses here seem to reveal pathetic weakness by those MTBR folks. 

Sure, JD crossed the line, but ya know what, just like in any public place, if a wacko drunk shows up, you simply ignore them. Don't friggen whine about someone because you have some ideals that you think everyone should conform to. 

Maybe is is inappropriate for JD to blow up as he did in that particular thread but that is JD. All readers probably saw that and thought "wow, I can't believe he said that in the tone of this thread" But I actually think it's crossing the line in the same sense for Francis to ban him. People need to start learning to ignore rather than whine! But I don't know, after Francis scolded him, maybe he chose to stop posting, like pete did!

I think the trend in this forum is not in the right direction...wait, maybe it is in the "right" direction! Not a good thing, but it's just my opinion.


----------



## Braids (Jan 12, 2004)

lidarman said:


> But I don't know, after Francis scolded him, maybe he chose to stop posting, like pete did!


I miss Pete's picture, film and ellsworth posts. I was wondering where he was but I assumed he was too busy to post. Bummer!

I will also miss JD's bike passion posts.

On a related topic, can this post be moved to the recycling bin because I'm not sure if it belongs in passion. 

I've also included a picture of somebody  riding a bike to make this mountain biking related.


----------



## JARJAR (Jul 18, 2005)

[QUOTE=Cycledelic Or are you a 16 year old on AOL?[/QUOTE

SO yOU HAV LOts Of EXPeerIence HiTTIng on 16 YEar olds? YOUr a Sick Fvck.

C HOw easy It is to GET a NEW accOUNt wHEn thEY KIll the OLd 1?

PeOPLe coULD REaLLY Make Mess If THEy want tOO!

JARJAR iS wATCHing


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

*One love?*



catch22 said:


> Bul-C leaves, JD banned, Pete's probably next in line at this rate, could get pretty boring around here pretty quick!


Got Schadenfreude? I take it you like people who bully and condescend to others. Toadies even more pathetic than bullies. If you're bored, maybe you should ride your bike. Or get back to work.



lidarman said:


> just like in any public place, if a wacko drunk shows up, you simply ignore them. Don't friggen whine about someone because you have some ideals that you think everyone should conform to.


Dude, this is not a public place. It's mtbr.COM. When you register, you promise to abide by certain rules. Remember? It's their bar, and they can throw the wacko drunk out on his a$$ if they want. If you don't like the rules, maybe you should find another forum.



Satan said:


> ThROWAwAY eMAil aND proXY SERVers MEAn anYOne CAN REALLY meSS wiD JARJAR iF THey WanTED tOO.


I think your keyboard is broken. Or are you a 16 year old on AOL?


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll be standing by Francois on this one....the guy had gone too far too many times.

B


----------



## SinglePivot (Dec 30, 2003)

Amen brother!

-Sp



Cycledelic said:


> Dude, this is not a public place. It's mtbr.COM. When you register, you promise to abide by certain rules. Remember? It's their bar, and they can throw the wacko drunk out on his a$$ if they want. If you don't like the rules, maybe you should find another forum.
> QUOTE]


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*I will not miss him*

I hear that he is a really nice guy in person. But I never met him in person, and he is/was a real D1CK online. I wish him well anyhow.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

glenzx said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> Did JD really get booted, and if so - why? If ya'll got a link to the thread that may have triggered it, please let me know. JD, while acerbic at times, was a character that if booted, will be missed y me anyhow.


I agree. Sure he came across as a prIck, but 99% of the time he was right.

How interesting will the world be when it is just one big homogenized pot of Cream of Wheat?

His posts did gain a slightly more vicious edge to them when he moved to California. He shoulda stayed in Fruita.

I miss Pete too.


----------



## Mighty Drop Off (Jun 24, 2004)

His post on the memorial thread is reason enough to boot him. To all you guys who've read that post and still support him: you're just as bad. I'd boot all of you for being so utterly compassionless.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Anonymous said:


> I've never once been offended by anything on any BBS. Stupid, ignorant jerks have the right to be stupid, ignorant jerks. By banning JD, you give his BS credibility. You make him a victim, if only in his own mind. If you really want those kind to go away, just ignore them. Don't know why anyone would get angry with the dude. After all, he's kinda pathetic.
> Just my $.02. I've been known to be full of crap before.


Yep, count me in this school of thought.

Just ignore the posts and/or posters you don't care for and worry about your own life. For example, the 12 year old ignoramous posting in HaXoR/AOL speak... I see that text and just don't read it... regardless of what it says.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

catch22 said:


> That's lame, I hadn't heard that either. I never met him in person but he seemed like a knowledgeable and honest enough guy to me. Didn't seem like he'd post the in your face kinda comments until the legions of PC folks on here went after him for sharing an opinion or making a blunt comment first (which was pretty much always, not sure if they track his daily posts or what?).


It's obvious you didn't get some quality time with him.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

forkboy said:


> I agree. Sure he came across as a prIck, but 99% of the time he was right.
> 
> How interesting will the world be when it is just one big homogenized pot of Cream of Wheat?
> 
> ...


there has to be boundaries, and lines that we can't cross. an 'anything goes' forum would be a trainwreck. the reason why mtbr is one of the best forums around, is because of the guidelines in place, and the constant monitoring by our moderators and administrators. guys like JD do make the world more interesting, and at times more humorous, but some of his posts showed a complete lack of taste and respect, and crossed the line. francois did the right thing.

now as far as pete goes, he was really entertaining, and i think most everyone misses him. he was witty, and as long as you didn't take him too seriously, he was a lot of fun. JD lacked the wit and intelligence, and his posts almost _always_ lacked humor. on the flipside, he was really passionate about riding. and his true bike passion posts were great. too bad he was such a crap stain the rest of the time.

bulC is missed as well. though he left by choice.

the_dude


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Sure, JD crossed the line, but ya know what, just like in any public place, if a wacko drunk shows up, you simply ignore them. Don't friggen whine about someone because you have some ideals that you think everyone should conform to.


Until that drunk starts hitting on your girlfriend, calling you a *****, and slobbering all over your nachos.

Like I've said in the past, JD was probably a stand up guy. But not only does he take things wwwwaaaaaayyyyyy to far a lot of times, he attacks people for absolutely no reason (go back and re-read his posts). I (and most) can live with that; I found it rather entertaining. But it was obvious that his comments recently were over the line. I personally feel this place is better off without him.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

skinny-tire said:


> Just look up his posts. He seems like a very, very bitter person (and I'm positive a number of people will disagree that he indeed is bitter, but my impression of him is is that he is bitter).


Yeah, I only read a few of his posts, but basically, WHAT A TOOL!!! There was actually joke threads on Ride Monkey about what a jerk the guy was!!


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Passion and DH lurker here.
Many people seem to have 2 different standards of what behaviour is tolerable, for real life and online. Let's say this is the local sports bar, and J.D. comes in, and talks the way he posts. How long before other guests ask the bartender to have him removed? Or more extreme, how long before you get your well-earned first punch in the face? 
In my opinion, you need to behave "like your mother taught you", both out there and on here. what he did in that memorial thread would have indirectly seriously endangered his phisical health, had he done it at the little girl's memorial service. To many of you that seems like two totally different things, but it's not. Behave, or leave. And if you don't leave, prepare for any consequences. JD probably figured he could do whatever he pleases as it's online and doorman Francis can't electrocute him behind his PC, but it's not about the actual punishment or repercussions, it's about who you are and what you do. Someone please end my suffering if I ever end up that level of a bitter PITB.
I may gave "moderator" below my name, but I'm posting here my personal opinion. Personlly, I wouldn't wait for such an extreme violation to ban such consistently irritating posters. One can spoil the fun for hundreds.
I hope for JD he acts better in real life, or either him or others are going to get seriously hurt. The Darwin thing goes for PITB's him as well...
Someone who behaves like this online does not get my respects, even if IRL he's such a puppy.


----------



## OilCanBoyd (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm glad he is gone.


----------



## el chivo (Aug 5, 2004)

*Good riddance...*

When he wasn't berating someone for asking where to ride in GJ or Fruita, he was implicity threatening violence on anyone who stood up to him. Classic bully. I don't care how cool he was in person, he seemed like the type that would be your buddy only as long as you kissed his a33. 
Maybe he can go back to drowning kittens or stepping on baby chicks now that he has more spare time. 
What a loser.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

This is laughable!

A bunch of people who loved to "pick fights" with him and provoke him celebrate his banning. How sad. People even provoked him on _that thread_ and got away with it. I guess you'll all have to find a new hobby.

If he is actually banned he will certainly be less affected by it than those who loved to attack him. A Pyrrhic victory, I'm afraid.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm just going to point out that people forget this is privately owned board. There are no first amendment rights. Francios has the absolute right to ban people as he sees fit. We are guests here and as long as we want to play here, we have to abide by the rules of the owner. 

This is no different than being a guest in someones house.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

scorcher seb said:


> This is laughable!
> 
> A bunch of people who loved to "pick fights" with him and provoke him celebrate his banning. How sad. People even provoked him on _that thread_ and got away with it. I guess you'll all have to find a new hobby.
> 
> If he is actually banned he will certainly be less affected by it than those who loved to attack him. A Pyrrhic victory, I'm afraid.


Take the blinders off.


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

*I never really noticed...*

...some people here can be negative others post the most incredible stuff like ride pics and short flicks! I did feel it was over the top to be negative about a young girl loosing her life. If JD does sign in under a different user name, maybe things will be a little different this time.

Can't say I was ever personally offended by him...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

We got a bunch of complaints about JD. I checked it out and he definitely crossed the line. I checked out his posting history and it was just full of personal attacks, abuse and trolling behavior. He's gotten away with murder and I'm sorry it's gone on this long.

Banned. I'm sorry to see him go cause he's a long-time poster with a lot of friends here. I've met him in person and seemed like a great guy. 

Yes this a private, moderated website. The users report abuse and the moderators take a look at it. Personal attacks, abuse, flame wars, spam, etc. can get a person banned. It's a last resort but it happens all the time and the software has 15 different ways to do it, and the moderators don't have a lot of time to do it and the tour de france is on and I got to get ready for downieville and this and that...

francois


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

Lets not lose sight of what he was posting over there.

A child died with thier parent on a ride. 

He goes in there blames the parent, calls them names and says thier stupid/dork, etc.

As a parent of a young child, that would be the ABSOLUTE WORST possible thing imaginable to have happen in the world, then to have some jerk come in talking like that would put me over the top, for certain.

There are certain lines that are not to be crossed, that was one of them.

Amen Francois.


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*I must have missed this?*



francois said:


> ...with a lot of friends here.


I for one count myself amongst those that call JD friend...
I must have missed the post in question.
Brian


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*What Rich Said!!*

I missed this thread, but I feel that a lot of people here take stuff the wrong way and need to develope a thick skin or at least ignore something that they don't nescessarily agree with. I mean this is the internet not "real life".
Along that same vein, this is the internet and there are a lot of opinions out there, if you don't like it or agree with it. Ignore It!
Stepping off of the soap box...
Brian


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*ditto.*

From what I read on the initial post about the newspaper article, the father of the teen posted after JD did.

But this does not give any reason to his post...nor does JD help the forum out at all. I bet hes still runs around here, wishing he could post, geez.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*OK, speaking of server problems....*

How is it that I am the one shown on this thread at the top, when I was responder # 2 or 3?

What the heck IS going on here? Schwaa started it - how'd I bump him down?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> We got a bunch of complaints about JD. I checked it out and he definitely crossed the line....
> 
> francois


 So, for the sake of good spirit, how many times was JD personally warned in the past before you axed him? And I'm not including the post in the thread that did it, he might not have seen it in time!


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*But he did chose to leave it as is*



lidarman said:


> So, for the sake of good spirit, how many times was JD personally warned in the past before you axed him? And I'm not including the post in the thread that did it, he might not have seen it in time!


When a simple edit could have been done. I have gone back to change something I have posted in the past when new information came to light. Isn't that why we have the edit button?


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbbrian said:


> I missed this thread, but I feel that a lot of people here take stuff the wrong way and need to develope a thick skin or at least ignore something that they don't nescessarily agree with. I mean this is the internet not "real life".
> Along that same vein, this is the internet and there are a lot of opinions out there, if you don't like it or agree with it. Ignore It!
> Stepping off of the soap box...
> Brian


You're kind of missing the point. There is a third option: try to engage in a debate, which is what a lot of people have tried to do with JD in the past. And he has in turn acted childish, calling people names, etc. I agree, when it gets to that point, you just need to shrug it off as a person who obviously does not have the mindset to participate in an adult conversation.

I personally felt JD was an ass online, but I didn't necessarily feel he should have been banned. But yes, he did cross the line, and apparently many felt he was more a hinderance to this website, than an asset. And the owners agreed.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

*For what it's worth*



carbnjunkie said:


> From what I read on the initial post about the newspaper article, the father of the teen posted after JD did.
> 
> But this does not give any reason to his post...nor does JD help the forum out at all. I bet hes still runs around here, wishing he could post, geez.


JD didn't post anything trashing my family or I after he found out who it was. In fact I didn't even take offense at what he said prior to that. The post that Francois bounced him on was a personal attack on someone who made the mistake of commenting on how crass JD was being.

I still don't understand why some people feel that when they are on an internet forum they can suspend all normal human interaction and become sociopathic [email protected] Personally I have rather thick skin when it comes to comments on internet forums and I just blow them off, even when they are about something so near and dear to me.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

*Jerome ...*

... au revoir, mon petit chou! One day I swear I'm gonna ride with you, you freak, so keep my email handy. And don't let any of your reincarnates be a stranger now, ya hear?!


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

0gre said:


> JD didn't post anything trashing my family or I after he found out who it was. In fact I didn't even take offense at what he said prior to that. The post that Francois bounced him on was a personal attack on someone who made the mistake of commenting on how crass JD was being.
> 
> I still don't understand why some people feel that when they are on an internet forum they can suspend all normal human interaction and become sociopathic [email protected] Personally I have rather thick skin when it comes to comments on internet forums and I just blow them off, even when they are about something so near and dear to me.


ogre i would just like to tell you that in light of what has happened you are one impressive man (kudos to your wife as well). i doubt anyone else here would have the personal fortitude to act with such dignity about a personal tradegy that has been played out in a very public way. if everyone here acted a little more like you and a little less like jd this site (and this world) would be a better place. rock on dude. 
mark


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

lidarman said:


> So, for the sake of good spirit, how many times was JD personally warned in the past before you axed him? And I'm not including the post in the thread that did it, he might not have seen it in time!


I'm pretty curious about that too, seems like there had to be a lot more going on behind the scenes to warrant the ban. I would much rather an offensive post just be removed by the admins or if nothing else just give the offended users a simple explanation of the ignore feature, it's there for a reason. If the post in question is the one that really caused the ban I personally think that sucks, his original post and plenty of others were based on a poorly written article that made it sound like a very inexperienced and unprepared group tried to go somewhere they shouldn't have and a child paid the price for it. After we all learned that this wasn't the case he said nothing at all and everything in the thread was positive til some bonehead dredged up an old post and responded without taking into account the timeline of the particular post. The second I saw those posts go up towards J.D. days after he had made the dorkupine comment, all I could think was 'you idiots, why would you steer the thread back in that direction.' He probably should have blown them off but I think we all know that's not his way and there was going to be a response. Right or wrong, the guy always had an opinion and was honest about how he felt (sometimes brutally), to me that's usually a good thing. I always thought his excellent passion hits were well worth a few comments that I disagreed with.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

It's funny. By discussing the guy this much, you give him ligitimacy. I gotta say, that I haven't researched all of his posts, but it seems like you guys are giving him a lot more power over this post than he deserves. Maybe I should take a look at what he had to say. If it has the power to create this kinda discussion, it's gotta be worthwhile. Doncha think?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

JARJAR said:


> Cycledelic Or are you a 16 year old on AOL?[/QUOTE
> SO yOU HAV LOts Of EXPeerIence HiTTIng on 16 YEar olds? YOUr a Sick Fvck.
> C HOw easy It is to GET a NEW accOUNt wHEn thEY KIll the OLd 1?
> PeOPLe coULD REaLLY Make Mess If THEy want tOO!
> ...


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

I am not going to go through every response to this thread, the first dozen were enough. When an outsider from NH PM'ed J.D. for info about Fruita when he was living there he was more than willing to help, the outsider was me. I found him to be a good ambassador of the trails in the area. His posts at that time were always defensive of good management of the trails. Those who were building trial illegally or sanitizing trails were put on notice. What's wrong with that?

I have read the thread in question, did the know at the time that the MTBR had such a connection? Can't anyone see that he was trying to convey a message to the ridership? I have not been here long as you can see by my join date. I have been here long enough to remember how fun it was to see the pics J.D. and others have contributed about rides they have been on that none of us will ever experience.

The powers to be have spoken their word, that is set in stone. We all have different ways of expressing ourself's, some are good at it, some are not. I will alway's be one that tend's to be sensitive and will always give those that are not the chance to speak their mind.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

*?*



Anonymous said:


> It's funny. By discussing the guy this much, you give him ligitimacy. I gotta say, that I haven't researched all of his posts, but it seems like you guys are giving him a lot more power over this post than he deserves. Maybe I should take a look at what he had to say. If it has the power to create this kinda discussion, it's gotta be worthwhile. Doncha think?


JD was a controversial sort of guy. Some people really liked the passion he brought to MTBR and took the attitude with a grain of salt. Others thought that any passion he brought was more than outweighed by his attitude.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

minkhiller said:


> I will alway's be one that tend's to be sensitive and will always give those that are not the chance to speak their mind.


Really?


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

0gre said:


> JD was a controversial sort of guy. Some people really liked the passion he brought to MTBR and took the attitude with a grain of salt. Others thought that any passion he brought was more than outweighed by his attitude.


Long live JD, God Save the Queen, Anarchy in the UK and all that rub a dub tub.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The guy definitely appeared insensitive but in that post, I sense his anger toward the father. While my sympathy lies with the family and I wish this on nobody, I do wish people were smarter in the outdoors. I'm not criticizing anyone but It ain't a party out there all the time. Teach your kids basic survival stuff. Tell them the rules beforehand and that way, their actions while lost may be more predictable and they will be easier to locate.

Heck, maybe I'm paranoid


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*why sure..*



Debaser said:


> Can we get back to what we came here for the first place?


..road biking anyone


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

*I like MTBR for the bike posts.*

I'm all for folks saying whatever they want here. At the same time, I'm tired of the non-bike posts.

Is Passion here for finding out if you overspent when you got a tree cut down in your back yard? No, contact your Chamber of Commerce, BBB, or call around and get some quotes. If you're at your wits end, maybe send an email to a few colleagues/friends and get some feedback. Is it about movie reviews? Can't think so, unless it's a mtb vid. Want to write a review, go to www.moviereview.com

I'm picking on Francois a bit here, obviously. And when I realize he's started a thread about some personal non-biking topic, I ignore it, as I ignore a lot of other posts and threads. When I visit Passion I want to read about something that gets me motivated to go ride, not about someone getting banned for his words. I go to the CO Front Range Forum for info on the trail, conditions, rides, and issues in my area. I don't go to MTBR to read a survey about what cars everyone drives.

Can we get back to what we came here for the first place?


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Really?


Maybe I am supposed to use this  more often.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Debaser said:


> I'm all for folks saying whatever they want here. At the same time, I'm tired of the non-bike posts.
> 
> Is Passion here for finding out if you overspent when you got a tree cut down in your back yard? No, contact your Chamber of Commerce, BBB, or call around and get some quotes. If you're at your wits end, maybe send an email to a few colleagues/friends and get some feedback. Is it about movie reviews? Can't think so, unless it's a mtb vid. Want to write a review, go to www.moviereview.com
> 
> ...


I don't mind the non-bike posts.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Flyer said:


> Teach your kids basic survival stuff. Tell them the rules beforehand and that way, their actions while lost may be more predictable and they will be easier to locate.


That wasn't the issue with Ogre and his daughter Sylvia, if that's what you're implying.


----------



## JARhead (Dec 16, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Some of the responses here seem to reveal pathetic weakness by those MTBR folks.
> 
> Sure, JD crossed the line, but ya know what, just like in any public place, if a wacko drunk shows up, you simply ignore them. Don't friggen whine about someone because you have some ideals that you think everyone should conform to.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this. People need to take off the rose colored glasses. Stop sanitizing everything you don't like.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Jan 12, 2004)

JARhead said:


> I'm with you on this. People need to take off the rose colored glasses. Stop sanitizing everything you don't like.


*+2 *

I've been around Passion since '99 and used to post here a lot, back when there were such things as stolen posts. Maybe it's just me, or maybe it's just the natural turn-over of forum members, but Passion has become a lot more sterile the last couple of years. MTBR is still a good place to find technical info, but to me it's lacking the sense of community that once existed. People like Pete, Jive Tolkien, & Chip gave this place color. Chef & Christine added drama. Krizkit & Shabs added levity. In my opinion, banning personalities like J.D. does nothing to help that. Then again, maybe I'm just getting old.

Like Pete used to say, so many "delicate flowers". Good thing the moderators are around to save those delicate flowers from themselves. Heaven forbid they actually have enough self control to not hit the reply button. 



> I think the trend in this forum is not in the right direction...


I'm with you there Rich.

-dave in KC


----------



## JARhead (Dec 16, 2004)

francois said:


> We got a bunch of complaints about JD. I checked it out and he definitely crossed the line. I checked out his posting history and it was just full of personal attacks, abuse and trolling behavior. He's gotten away with murder and I'm sorry it's gone on this long.
> 
> Banned. I'm sorry to see him go cause he's a long-time poster with a lot of friends here. I've met him in person and seemed like a great guy.
> 
> ...


Isn't MTBR a business? You mak money by people coming here and clicking on the linkshares along with the occassional classified ads. If I were the owners, I certainly would want you to be banning any potention profits. JD wasn't preventing people from coming to MTBR and participating. That should be the ONLY reason to ban someone. If anything, he was encouraging more activity. which changes the ad displays more frequently, which causes more people to look at them and ultimately click them.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

JARhead said:


> Isn't MTBR a business? You mak money by people coming here and clicking on the linkshares along with the occassional classified ads. If I were the owners, I certainly would want you to be banning any potention profits. JD wasn't preventing people from coming to MTBR and participating. That should be the ONLY reason to ban someone. If anything, he was encouraging more activity. which changes the ad displays more frequently, which causes more people to look at them and ultimately click them.


Let's start posting porn! That'll bump up the activity for sure.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Here ya go, a great example of the contribution that JD made to the forum. Someone posts a thread to thank someone then gets attacked by JD. Then people confront him about it and he becomes a childish jerk.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> Good thing the moderators are around to save those delicate flowers from themselves.


Bannings are done by the Admins (Gregg & Francis), not the moderators.

It takes a lot to get banned from MTBR (other than the spammers), and it doesn't happen very often considering the amount of traffic the site gets.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

CraigH said:


> It takes a lot to get banned from MTBR (other than the spammers), and it doesn't happen very often considering the amount of traffic the site gets.


Great Avatar.

Didi is the man

<img src=https://www.velonews.com/images/prn/8366.11940.f.jpg>

And he gets the supermodels too.

<img src=https://images.velonews.com/images/prn/8366.11942.f.jpg>


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks, I'm always watching the coverage to see where he will turn up.

Another devil & helper photo.


----------



## rockyonekc (Mar 23, 2005)

CraigH said:


> Bannings are done by the Admins (Gregg & Francis), not the moderators.


My apologies Craig. Thank you for making the distinction. BTW, you were on the barley-wine ride at F10 this year, correct?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Yup!










More pics from the ride & the clunker crit here:
https://photobucket.com/albums/y213/outridingmybike/2005_FFTF/Day_8_Saturday_Grand_Junction/


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Diamond Dave said:


> Banning J.D. makes me want to confront the dumb asses just to take up the slack. Oh well.


I lurked a long time before starting to really post after Dalerider left us. Just felt that if I had anything to contribute...I should.

So if this is what it takes to get you to call it like you see it...

JmZ


----------



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

Diamond Dave said:


> In the past, people like Pete and to an extent J.D. policed it and kept things somewhat in check by calling BS. Those threads were often the most viewed, telling me that people are interested, if not entertained by it. Banning J.D. makes me want to confront the dumb asses just to take up the slack. Oh well.


Oh puuuulease, he policed nothing. If you miss JD so much start your own forum.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I will never defend Jerry's diplomatic side, but he is a dear friend of mine. He speaks his mind and you can love him or hate him for it. He does speak out of line occassionally, but I think we all do, maybe him a bit more... 

Will he be missed? I think so, he started many passion posts with some great photos. I find it interesting that those who attack him readily forget about those contributions and gravitate toward the negative.

Anyway, the trails in the Grand Valley lost a great advocate when he moved to CA. Regardless of how he behaved on the board, he left a positive imprint on many of the trails in the Fruita area.

For a few of his "Passion" posts click below:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=109795

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=88599

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=61317

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=48258


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Just caught on to your two different handles.

The community has always policed themselves, and I expect that will continue.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Yup!


Ha! I was probably standing next to you when you took that shot, trying to find a place to stand and lay my Enduro so as not to smash the crypto. I'm horrible with names.

Anywho, back to the topic, and this is not directed at you. As always, there are a lot of people posting outrageous things here. In the past, people like Pete and to an extent J.D. policed it and kept things somewhat in check by calling BS. Those threads were often the most viewed, telling me that people are interested, if not entertained by it. Banning J.D. makes me want to confront the dumb asses just to take up the slack. Oh well.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Nat said:


> That wasn't the issue with Ogre and his daughter Sylvia, if that's what you're implying.


Sorry- my mind wanders sometimes. I wasn't referring to that. I was thinking about the poor 14 year-old kid who died on the trails a little while ago.

Heck with all this- I just want to make more money AND have more fun AND I'm going to see if I can do that. I think my dog holds me back though she does attract women- till she tries to mess up their dogs at first!! Boy, my mind is wandering today. Time to get back to work.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*My rambling thoughts in no particular order*

We were all shocked and saddened by Ogre's tragedy. It hit close to home with many of us. JD certainly appears to always speaks his mind, love him or hate him, you know what he is thinking. I suspect that many more people than just myself shifted their thoughts on the "Another Mountainbiker Dies" thread once they realized that it was one our own involved and not just "some non-MTBR tourist" out at Moab. JD made the post before that was revealed and while I will not guess his thinking, he may not have hit the send button on that post if he had known. I also highly doubt he would have been banned if the victims in that horrible situation were not MTBRs and somebody the admins know. I know we all wanted to do something to ease Ogre's pain, and for Francois that probably meant booting JD. The admins can do what they want, but the banning was an emotional response not an objectively based decision. If it were then there are a couple of handful of other folks here who should get thier walking papers if the same "code of conduct" standard is applied to everyone. I've ridden with both JD and Ogre and consider them both MTB friends and look forward to spending some dirt time with both of them in the future. JD brought some great thoughts, pictures, entertainment, and PASSION to the board. I'll miss his posts.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Just caught on to your two different handles.
> 
> The community has always policed themselves, and I expect that will continue.


yeah - two-handles = Diamond Dave is from circa-'99. I created rockyonekc this year for use in the regional forums & such so locals would recognize me. I ride a blizzard convert-singlespeed on the trails around KC. I makes it easier for people to find & recognize me on the trails. Cookies didn't clear or something.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Just so you know:

".... Also, users registering multiple accounts and posing as different people is NOT allowed and one or all of your accounts may be banned without warning. ...."

From:
http://www.mtbr.com/messageboard/postingguidelines.shtml


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Just so you know:
> 
> ".... Also, users registering multiple accounts and posing as different people is NOT allowed and one or all of your accounts may be banned without warning. ...."
> 
> ...


Wow, those are interesting! How do you actually go about policing #1? Just through complaints and observation? Seems like there's a lot left to interpretation there. #2 is violated all the time and I've never seen anyone booted for violating that. Just because people intentionally throw a v where a u should be or an ! where 1 should be doesn't mean they aren't violating the rule. If JD has misspelled the offending comments would he have been let off?


----------



## Diamond Dave (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Just so you know:
> 
> ".... Also, users registering multiple accounts and posing as different people is NOT allowed and one or all of your accounts may be banned without warning. ...."
> 
> ...


I'm not posing as different people, but I'll keep that in mind. 
-d


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

The debate has become so heated over this thread, I think it begs the question...

In light of all the JD controversy, should Francois step down as head of MTBR? Who would/should replace him? This is a matter that really should be resolved to relieve some of the tension.

I love this place


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Shwaa said:


> The debate has become so heated over this thread, I think it begs the question...


Oh Puhleeeze. This thread is full of about 50 people violently agreeing with each other, and a couple saying JD wasn't *that* bad of a guy...



Shwaa said:


> In light of all the JD controversy, should Francois step down as head of MTBR? Who would/should replace him? This is a matter that really should be resolved to relieve some of the tension.


You aren't even getting credit for starting this anymore - it;s GlenZX's thread now, thanks to server difficulties yesterday.

Let it DIE!


ps - I love the server administrators. They are great guys, and pillars of the community. And when the site was down yesterday I realized how much my job sucks. So don't delete my account... 
'k?

Guys?

C'mon guys...

Guys... I think I fell on my keys...


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Shwaa said:


> The debate has become so heated over this thread, I think it begs the question...
> 
> In light of all the JD controversy, should Francois step down as head of MTBR? Who would/should replace him? This is a matter that really should be resolved to relieve some of the tension.
> 
> I love this place


HA, I think he'll be impeached or there will be a coup very soon! Seriously, no offense to those guys, they do a great job and run an excellent site, this is just a tough topic with some very strong opinions about a rather popular(for the right or wrong reasons) person here and in the real life mtb world. Like others have said about JD, he occasionally may have gone a little too far, i just think maybe the reaction in this case did too. It's their site though so they can do what they want, we just have to figure out how we'll choose to react on our own.


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

mtbbill said:


> We were all shocked and saddened by Ogre's tragedy. It hit close to home with many of us. JD certainly appears to always speaks his mind, love him or hate him, you know what he is thinking. I suspect that many more people than just myself shifted their thoughts on the "Another Mountainbiker Dies" thread once they realized that it was one our own involved and not just "some non-MTBR tourist" out at Moab. JD made the post before that was revealed and while I will not guess his thinking, he may not have hit the send button on that post if he had known. I also highly doubt he would have been banned if the victims in that horrible situation were not MTBRs and somebody the admins know. I know we all wanted to do something to ease Ogre's pain, and for Francis that probably meant booting JD. The admins can do what they want, but the banning was an emotional response not an objectively based decision. If it were then there are a couple of handful of other folks here who should get thier walking papers if the same "code of conduct" standard is applied to everyone. I've ridden with both JD and Ogre and consider them both MTB friends and look forward to spending some dirt time with both of them in the future. JD brought some great thoughts, pictures, entertainment, and PASSION to the board. I'll miss his posts.


The clincher's on page 3 of the quoted thread.



J.D. said:


> Tell us Monica, which reality tv shows do you watch? Also, you never told us all how you acquired your Nissan Titan. BTW, I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you at FFTF. You could have had the chance to tell me how inhumane I am in person. That would have been a good piece of reality, since your keyboard courage seems to be so overwhelming.


A 6'7" self described freak berating a woman for not having the gumption to stand up to him in person (when he's made veiled and not-so-veiled threats to fourm members, including alluding to his special forces sniper traning)?

This happened on a thread which had clearly turned to one of group mourning, pages after 0gre had posted the fact that his daughter was the one who had tragically died. At that point, the only humane thing to do would have been to apologize for the "dorcupine rim" comment and take the fight with Monica to another thread.

I've read from many that J.D. is a great guy in person. I have really enjoyed many of his passion writeups, but I think he lacked civility on the net. Hopefully if we meet, I'll get no worse than the cold stare he's promised me as his best possible response. I support francois on this one. Maybe getting banned will help him find a happier place eventually.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

While not totally sure were my ramblings were leading to, I think that if we banned all of the JDish, Peteish, and (INSERT your favorite) posters here then the place will not be as intereresting. I suppose I would then have to learn how to sip my Hatorade with my pinky out.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

.....


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Hey Pete!

Are you going to post your new video? I really like it, well done. I think it's fitting that Kevin got first tracks after the rain for the video.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

scorcher seb said:


> This is laughable!
> 
> A bunch of people who loved to "pick fights" with him and provoke him celebrate his banning. How sad. People even provoked him on _that thread_ and got away with it. I guess you'll all have to find a new hobby.
> 
> If he is actually banned he will certainly be less affected by it than those who loved to attack him. A Pyrrhic victory, I'm afraid.


Poor misunderstood, beleaguered JD, eh? I very much enjoyed reading JD's posts and i'm disappointed that Francois decided to ban him but what's really laughable is the sh!t on your nose.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

screampint said:


> Hey Pete!
> 
> Are you going to post your new video? I really like it, well done. I think it's fitting that Kevin got first tracks after the rain for the video.


 He did post it, just not the link....and I would think not since he sent that privately...but any fool can find it.

Watch his bandwidth jump now.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Wonderful flowers Pete, just the touch that this thread needed! Although I wasn't there for the ride, I'm really looking forward to the new vid as well. Kevin mentioned you were putting a lot of work into it, sounds pretty cool.

Edit: Thanks for the oh so subtle hint Lidarman, shreading bandwidth as we speak.

Edit2: Wow Pete, as usual it's damn good! Give a great feel for that trail.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Bob the Wheelbuilder said:


> The clincher's on page 3 of the quoted thread.
> 
> A 6'7" self described freak berating a woman for not having the gumption to stand up to him in person (when he's made veiled and not-so-veiled threats to fourm members, including alluding to his special forces sniper traning)?
> 
> ...


 But ya know what, as disrepectful as that incident was, the reality is that JD is *real* and stays to his character regardless of the atmosphere. It shows how many of us might tend to put on a sympathetic facade when something like Ogres' tragedy hits us.

What is worse, someone who is consistently uncaring and brash in personality, or someone who changes character, to appease the current tone, just like a hypocritical politician?

I personally don't want this to be a happy place. That is for fantasies like Disneyland or childrens follies. I want reality--with the good and bad. I want to hear people's honest opinions and I know we don't always share smiles in the world of mountain biking.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*So I've Been Thinking...*

As Passionite people seem to offend, piss off or get sick of beating the same horse with different posters, this board is starting to lose the people that provide Passion with its namesake:

pas·sion
n.
A powerful emotion, such as love, joy, hatred, or anger.

Boundless enthusiasm.
The object of such enthusiasm.

I suggest that we consider a name change for this board. I don't really have anything specific in mind but I'll throw out a few thoughts just to get the creative juices flowing:

- Interminable
- Commonplace
- Undifferentiated
- Milk Toast

Ken

P.S. Big E-hugs for everyone out there. Please like me so I don't get banned.

P.P.S. Although I don't agree with JD's "banning", I support Francis' right as the owner to make that decision.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

lidarman said:


> But ya know what, as disrepectful as that incident was, the reality is that JD is *real* and stays to his character regardless of the atmosphere. It shows how many of us might tend to put on a sympathetic facade when something like Ogres' tragedy hits us.
> 
> What is worse, someone who is consistently uncaring and brash in personality, or someone who changes character, to appease the current tone, just like a hypocritical politician?
> 
> I personally don't want this to be a happy place. That is for fantasies like Disneyland or childrens follies. I want reality--with the good and bad. I want to hear people's honest opinions and I know we don't always share smiles in the world of mountain biking.


So, are you saying that JD is as much an ass in person, as he is online? I admit, I have not read every single post from JD--and we have had our run-ins--but as I stated above, it seems obvious that when backed into a corner, he stoops to namecalling. Are you saying he's the same way in person too?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

skinny-tire said:


> So, are you saying that JD is as much an ass in person, as he is online? I admit, I have not read every single post from JD--and we have had our run-ins--but as I stated above, it seems obvious that when backed into a corner, he stoops to namecalling. Are you saying he's the same way in person too?


Nice catch!


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

This thread now has officially more responses, and 1000 more views than the 2005 Slatyfork Shuffle thread, and that was started last December!

People don't want to go to gatherings here. They want chaos, they need it! God bless MTBR.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Ken in KC said:


> P.P.S. Although I don't agree with JD's "banning", I support Francis' right as the owner to make that decision.


Well put


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

I vote for " The Happy, Happy Love Fest." instead of "Passion".


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Watch his bandwidth jump now.




I'm not sure if it's bhis new one, but I've just finished watching Holy Cross.

It's beautiful man, awesome video!


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

lidarman said:


> He did post it, just not the link....and I would think not since he sent that privately...but any fool can find it.
> 
> Watch his bandwidth jump now.


I d/l'd it earlier today ... I'd been periodically checking that lame other site for it for some time now!


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> - Interminable
> - Commonplace
> - Undifferentiated
> - Milk Toast


I like where you're going with this Ken, here's a few others that might be suitable:
--Unopinionated
--Agreeable
--The Happy, Happy Love Fest
--Whatever You Think Is Right
--Passionate, But Only In A Warm Fuzzy Kinda Way
--Robots
--Boring


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SMOKEY said:


> QUICK!! Someone start a Christian biker thread or something! ! !


LOL! Hey, wasn't JD a Christian pot smoker?


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

Shwaa said:


> This thread now has officially more responses, and 1000 more views than the 2005 Slatyfork Shuffle thread, and that was started last December!
> 
> People don't want to go to gatherings here. They want chaos, they need it! God bless MTBR.


QUICK!! Someone start a Christian biker thread or something! ! !


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

lowcell posted a link to thread to show an example of jds attitude. i read the whole thing and thought about it. someone started a thread to tout the holy cross trail. he also offered "kudos" to the trail builders. well jd not only erred by immediately posting a flame about how the poster should have given props to the builders, he continued to be a total dik time and time again INSTEAD of being a man and owing up to his failure to read a post properly. he did the same thing in the porcupine rim thread. both are instances of a complete lack of class. that is different from posting a strong opinion. 
consider this. when someone posts about how they like a trail, and they give a shout out to the builder (but some jerk missed that point), should they be slammed over and over again? i spend nearly 2000 hours digging at the gunbarrel jumps in boulder, co. many pix/threads have been posted about the place. i just enjoy the shots and quietly thank them in my mind for posting. im happy enough with that. no need to thank me or the other people who made those jumps happen. when i used to always hang there and new kids would show up and praise the place i just smiled and agreed. that was enough for my ego. i felt good just knowing they were happy. i did not need them to know i did the work. or if someone was jumping i never demanded they praise the builds or help out or anything. and if beginners ruined lips i did not give them flack or slam them here and act like the place was not for them (as jd did about his beloved fruita in the holy cross thread). jd deserved his ban. he acted like a tool even after he knew he had made a mistake. and then did it again in a thread about a death. not cool.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

scorcher seb said:


> Well, no. - My point, that you missed, is that he was perfectly capable of defending himself - before he was banned. He certainly wasn't beleaguered. One thing he never needed to do was run crying to Francis, who is by his own admission somewhat gullible.


I never thought JD played the victim but your post portrayed him as such rather than making your intended point (either that or i'm just dense). I'm with you on the tattletale stuff. Crying to Francis is so fred3.


----------



## mandodude (Jul 29, 2004)

Good riddance to the freak.


----------



## scorcher seb (Jan 12, 2004)

andy f said:


> Poor misunderstood, beleaguered JD, eh? I very much enjoyed reading JD's posts and i'm disappointed that Francois decided to ban him but what's really laughable is the sh!t on your nose.


Well, no. - My point, that you missed, is that he was perfectly capable of defending himself - before he was banned. He certainly wasn't beleaguered. One thing he never needed to do was run crying to Francis, who is by his own admission somewhat gullible.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

WTF.. why are the replies showing up all over the place in random order? Francois, seriously, you are losing control of your own site. Shape up man, for God's sake.


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

For those of you who don't understand, you should TAKE THE TIME to read the POSTING GUIDELINES for this PRIVATLEY OWNED AND OPERATED MESSAGE BOARD. D.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Duncan! said:


> For those of you who don't understand, you should TAKE THE TIME to read the POSTING GUIDELINES for this PRIVATLEY OWNED AND OPERATED MESSAGE BOARD. D.


Thank you. After reading this thread in its entirety, it seems people understand those guidelines quite well, accept that this message board is privately owned and operated, and understand the reasons for the decision to ban J.D.

But Duncan!, I do believe those same guidelines allow for members to express their personal opinions on a variety of topics, including administrative decisions made on this website.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Jan 12, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> I suggest that we consider a name change for this board. I don't really have anything specific in mind but I'll throw out a few thoughts just to get the creative juices flowing:
> 
> - Interminable
> - Commonplace
> ...


here's another suggestion..... General Discussion  


Ken in KC said:


> P.P.S. Although I don't agree with JD's "banning", I support Francis' right as the owner to make that decision.


Well put.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*So here's a thought....*



dream4est said:


> lowcell posted a link to thread to show an example of jds attitude. i read the whole thing and thought about it. someone started a thread to tout the holy cross trail. he also offered "kudos" to the trail builders. well jd not only erred by immediately posting a flame about how the poster should have given props to the builders, he continued to be a total dik time and time again INSTEAD of being a man and owing up to his failure to read a post properly. he did the same thing in the porcupine rim thread. both are instances of a complete lack of class. that is different from posting a strong opinion.
> consider this. when someone posts about how they like a trail, and they give a shout out to the builder (but some jerk missed that point), should they be slammed over and over again? i spend nearly 2000 hours digging at the gunbarrel jumps in boulder, co. many pix/threads have been posted about the place. i just enjoy the shots and quietly thank them in my mind for posting. im happy enough with that. no need to thank me or the other people who made those jumps happen. when i used to always hang there and new kids would show up and praise the place i just smiled and agreed. that was enough for my ego. i felt good just knowing they were happy. i did not need them to know i did the work. or if someone was jumping i never demanded they praise the builds or help out or anything. and if beginners ruined lips i did not give them flack or slam them here and act like the place was not for them (as jd did about his beloved fruita in the holy cross thread). jd deserved his ban. he acted like a tool even after he knew he had made a mistake. and then did it again in a thread about a death. not cool.


It's pretty easy, really. If he offends you so much, don't read his posts. Somehow you would have to resist the urge to link on any post followed by "J.D."

Ken


----------



## Diamond Dave (Jan 12, 2004)

DaveX said:


> Oh puuuulease, he policed nothing.


Nothing? That's a pretty broad statement. A quick search dug up this thread. K'endo, LeeL, Mike T, & Hello Kitty should all be banned.. They all posted equally inflamatory remarks to the original poster. I'm sure that poor guy was devastated by the attacks. I could find plenty more references, but what's the point.



DaveX said:


> If you miss JD so much start your own forum.


Wow, JD must have really hurt your feelings. Don't worry, it's safe to come out now, he's been banned you know.


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

*Yeah, yeah...*



lidarman said:


> I personally don't want this to be a happy place. That is for fantasies like Disneyland or childrens follies. I want reality--with the good and bad. I want to hear people's honest opinions and I know we don't always share smiles in the world of mountain biking.


To each his own... variety is the spice, and all that.

I'll eat an earwax one now and again, but you can take the poop flavored Bertie Botts' Every Flavor Beans out of my bag and I won't miss them at all.


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

Haven't really noticed this JD's posts (not going to dig in an look either), but as far as bans, I think it is a good tool for owners/admins. Heck I know a couple of people who were banned from skiing forums. After a spell, each came back eventually with the same passion but a little more civility. I've felt the sting of a forum ban myself. It is just a chance to cool down and reflect. Online communication is actually fairly challenging, and it takes some of us some lumps and bruises to figure it out. We can all be honest, opinionated, straight talking, tell it like it is posters, but we can all also show some respect and tolerance while doing that.


BTW, best part about this thread was learning about the Holy Cross video. I think it is "pete" who made it? I also looked at several other videos on the same website. Wow, you are a very talented person. I hope you keep it up. And kudos to the people who built the trail. Looks like a blast. I should be in GJ/Fruita area this fall (annually riding around there since the mid-90s) and will make sure to have at that trail.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

screampint said:


> I will never defend Jerry's diplomatic side, but he is a dear friend of mine. He speaks his mind and you can love him or hate him for it. He does speak out of line occassionally, but I think we all do, maybe him a bit more...
> 
> Will he be missed? I think so, he started many passion posts with some great photos. I find it interesting that those who attack him readily forget about those contributions and gravitate toward the negative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those.

Hey JD...are you reading this crazy stuff?

The trails and I are still waiting for you to head north. We'll go on a ride with Francis where we can all laugh about this over a post ride beer.

Urp.

Sabine


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

cowDawg said:


> BTW, best part about this thread was learning about the Holy Cross video. I think it is "pete" who made it? I also looked at several other videos on the same website. Wow, you are a very talented person. I hope you keep it up. And kudos to the people who built the trail. Looks like a blast.


  HE SAID KUDO'S!!!!!!!


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

*This is a great thread*

Can we get an Admin to Sticky It?


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbbill said:


> Can we get an Admin to Sticky It?


or just keep bumping it


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Shwaa said:


> or just keep bumping it


http://www.mtbr.com/messageboard/postingguidelines.shtml

Threads that keep getting "bumped" back to the top with "hey, bumping this post back up" type posts will be locked. If you do not have anything new/informative to add to the post, please do not attempt to "bump" a thread just to keep it at the top.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

forkboy said:


> http://www.mtbr.com/messageboard/postingguidelines.shtml
> 
> Threads that keep getting "bumped" back to the top with "hey, bumping this post back up" type posts will be locked. If you do not have anything new/informative to add to the post, please do not attempt to "bump" a thread just to keep it at the top.


OMG you are pathetic man. Wahhhhhhh!!! You cry like a baby, I have noticed that with alot of your responses. Gee, I feel like I have been scolded now. I'll go to my room.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Shwaa said:


> OMG you are pathetic man. Wahhhhhhh!!! You cry like a baby, I have noticed that with alot of your responses. Gee, I feel like I have been scolded now. I'll go to my room.


*OMG*
Do you have a sense of humor in your room? If so you might want to bring it with you next time you come to the forums. Maybe if you have a shaker, you could bring a grain of salt with you as well.

Maybe it would help if I used lots of cutesy little emoticons in my posts...

Here we go...........................................



Me Crying like a little baby said:


> Shwaa said:
> 
> 
> > The debate has become so heated over this thread, I think it begs the question...
> ...


Better?

Perhaps a dissertation on the irony of some people being removed from the forums for breaking the "rules" while others.....

Oh Nevermind.

You're right - I cry like a little baby. In fact, I'm going to the store to get some more kleenex because I just can't stop crying like a little baby. I hope I can reach the pedals of my car but I'm not sure my stubby little fat legs will reach because I'm a pathetic little baby..

Goo

Goo goo

Gah

Waah.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

forkboy said:


> http://www.mtbr.com/messageboard/postingguidelines.shtml
> 
> Threads that keep getting "bumped" back to the top with "hey, bumping this post back up" type posts will be locked. If you do not have anything new/informative to add to the post, please do not attempt to "bump" a thread just to keep it at the top.


 If J.D. came back and bumped this thread, would he get banned again?


----------



## <narlus> (Dec 20, 2003)

this was the best part of any JD thread i've read:



> I was introduced to Francis at the 10th Anniversary party in Fruita and he didn't shoot me, though he didn't seem exactly thrilled to meet me and that's ok. There is a level of respect that can transcend through an apparent disrespect in a manner that the likes of you and all of the others who choose to decry what you see as an offensive post/poster that you could never fathom.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

<narlus> said:


> this was the best part of any JD thread i've read:


Well, now you've done it, you've got me searching his old posts for my favorite J.D. moment. Lots to chose from, this surely won't be my favorite http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=51372 but I thought it was pretty ironic that he was willing to come to mtbr's defense.

yet they booted him for writing this:
"Tell us Monica, which reality tv shows do you watch? Also, you never told us all how you acquired your Nissan Titan. BTW, I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you at FFTF. You could have had the chance to tell me how inhumane I am in person. That would have been a good piece of reality, since your keyboard courage seems to be so overwhelming."


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*I nominate this for the 05 DH award*

And The 2005 DeadHorse award goes to....


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

*Shame!!!!*

The World, the Nation, this Website...need people like JD. I am ashamed.


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

LowCel said:


> HE SAID KUDO'S!!!!!!!


 But I was thinking "cute hos" when I wrote it. Does that still count?


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

cowDawg said:


> But I was thinking "cute hos" when I wrote it. Does that still count?


Ahhh, well that makes it all better then.


----------

